

Would like to get some feedback on a landing page design - Claud02

What do you guys think about this landing page design?<p>http://s1207.photobucket.com/albums/bb467/Chrimson02/?action=view&#38;current=Hackernewsreview.png
======
blhack
My eyes didn't immediately make it to the register button, so I would probably
change the color of it.

This: <http://babyli.st/> (It's the top link right now), looks really really
great to me. There are two sortof "columns" to this layout. One one the left
inviting me to register, and one on the right telling me why.

------
jfritsch
Would like to see more contrast on the Call to Action button. White on White
is not ideal.

In addition I would add some good reasons why it's not a big deal to sign up.
A trial period or no long term stuff. That should give your conversions a
boost.

------
Claud02
Ok. I'll make the button blue similar to the log in button, and change some of
the copy around. Thanks for the two responses.

